# Need help on which ferts to use



## Planted Bows (7 Aug 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm currently dosing my tank with easy life products such as carbo, profito and iron. Now I also inject co2 but having alot of algae issues. 

I have just purchased some stem plants which I know help take excess nutrients to help prevent algae. I've had tanks for years however this is the only tank I've had BBA issues! 

I was wondering if I switched to tnc complete or would EI ferts be better? 

Thanks in advance guys. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (7 Aug 2017)

Also of I was to go for ei ferts what does would I use as I can see on the website it states 10ml for every 50litres and my tank is 60litres. 

The reason I ask is I see people using 1/5 of the dose etc

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (8 Aug 2017)

Might would go to fertilizer sub forum here and read up on Estimative index.
No such thing as EI ferts but rather EI is a method of fertilizing.
Ferts for plants are same/same Macros/micros.
Some in dry form, some mixed with water.


----------



## Franks (8 Aug 2017)

Sounds like you're high tech but having growing very slow undemanding plants and are now trying to remedy the algae with stems?


Is your co2 stable? If so, then I'd next look at photoperiod and intensity of your lights. 

Fert wise I'd simply buy some lush max complete off eBay. I dose 10ml per day of that on my high tech 150lt setup and I'm growing some difficult plants and fast/slow growers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (8 Aug 2017)

I think my co2 is the issue. I can't seem to get it stable. I think it's just time to get it dialled in 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Aug 2017)

Planted Bows said:


> I have just purchased some stem plants which I know help take excess nutrients to help prevent algae.




Hello,
        First try dialing this: Excess nutrients do not cause algae.
        Then, if you are transferred to voicemail leave the following message: "BBA is caused by poor CO2 uptake"

Also TNC = EI there is no difference in which brand of fertilizer is used. EI is a methodology, not a product.

Cheers,


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Aug 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> First try dialing this: Excess nutrients do not cause algae.
> Then, if you are transferred to voicemail leave the following message: "BBA is caused by poor CO2 uptake"
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I now realise I had slow growing plants such as crypts and anubius. However now my tank is fully stocked as you can see in the picture  I use the ei dry ferts method now alongside co2 injection. 




Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Aug 2017)

Hello,
        Yes I can see that. Many hobbyists immediately assume that just because they are injecting CO2, then automatically failure in the tank cannot possibly be due to poor CO2.

The fact of the matter is that due to the mechanical and biological construct of our tank system, paradoxically, adding CO2 to a tank immediately results in CO2 problems because the way in which it is delivered in unnatural and uneven - and the plants have a very difficult time making the adjustments due to the complex way in which they use CO2.

Algae on the other hand have much simpler systems and they way they use CO2 and nutrients is much more efficient and effective, so they are constantly at an advantage while plants are constantly at a disadvantage.

Algae also are predators and as soon as the plants suffers they are attacked by algae.

So the path forward is to optimize plant health in order to empower them to resist the attacks.

This is accomplished by nutrition and by CO2. However, we must also ensure that the CO2 gets to the plants in an even and regular fashion.

We need more information in order to troubleshoot.

What time is the gas turned on?
What time are the lights on?
Can we see photos of the filter outlets?

You answer lies in these details.

Cheers,


----------



## Planted Bows (18 Aug 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> Yes I can see that. Many hobbyists immediately assume that just because they are injecting CO2, then automatically failure in the tank cannot possibly be due to poor CO2.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that due to the mechanical and biological construct of our tank system, paradoxically, adding CO2 to a tank immediately results in CO2 problems because the way in which it is delivered in unnatural and uneven - and the plants have a very difficult time making the adjustments due to the complex way in which they use CO2.
> ...


Thank you for your reply! So my lights turn on at 4:30pm and my gas comes on 2hours before. I have a HOB filter and then a pump that is on all day around 500lph.

As far as I can see there are no dead spots like there was before adding the pump. I have also ordered brackets for my light which should help to give more height too. 

Thanks 

Jamie 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Aug 2017)

OK, you are definitely on the right track. Would it be possible to take pH measurements at 14:30 and at 16:30? That way we can get a clue of the effectiveness of this sequence.
Also, the photo you have posted, although rotated on my screen seems to show nice growth. Can you show more detailed close up photos of the problem areas of the tank?
I'm actually still not sure exactly where the BBA is attacking. Could you clarify?

Cheers,


----------



## Planted Bows (19 Aug 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> OK, you are definitely on the right track. Would it be possible to take pH measurements at 14:30 and at 16:30? That way we can get a clue of the effectiveness of this sequence.
> Also, the photo you have posted, although rotated on my screen seems to show nice growth. Can you show more detailed close up photos of the problem areas of the tank?
> I'm actually still not sure exactly where the BBA is attacking. Could you clarify?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi, 

The algae was hitting the anubius but since that I have planted it very thick with stem plants. So I'm hoping this will sort the issue out as they were all slow growing plants. 

I only have test strips which I am getting roughly 1ph drop from when co2 on and when lights come on. 

Thanks 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------

